# Fromm??



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Tomorrow evening I pick up my German Shepherd pup :-D. I'm sooo excited it's not even funny :wild:! Anywho-this is my first one, and I had a question about food. Today I went to my local pet food store (a "health food" store for pets-they don't sell the typical commercial garbage-they sell a WIDE variety of dog foods with no gluten or animal by-products). A lady there suggested I feed the pup Fromm's puppy food for large breed dogs. Do any of you know of this brand? Is it good food? She said Fromm is a small family business in the USA that uses local farm ingredients and goes by the strict pet food standards of Canada and that it was one of the best that I could buy. I bought a small bag to try out and see if my little one likes it...but I was hoping to get some opinions from you on it . Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've never heard of it but then again, it wasnt until i joined this board i heard about a lot of foods and switched my dogs from junk to something with quality. Have you looked up anything about it online?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i've never heard of it but then again, it wasnt until i joined this board i heard about a lot of foods and switched my dogs from junk to something with quality. Have you looked up anything about it online?


Its rated very good on different sites. Be careful with some of them like dog food advisor. The guys a dentist that IMO is clueless.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have used it and raised a litter on it...it is good food

Lee


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep I have used it also, it is a good food. They are based out of WI.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Love it, will be raising Kastle on it


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I've not fed it (not available around here) but I've heard nothing but good things about it.

here are some threads on it...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/95569-fromm.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/119551-thoughts-fromm.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/99420-fromm-feeding-amounts.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/98765-fromm-dod-food.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/120428-fromm.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/150159-fromm-food.html


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

I love this forum :wub: you guys are awesome . I looked it up briefly last night, but the sites I found only had like 3 or 4 ratings...they were great reviews, but with such a small number I wasn't sure if it was just a marketing person or something writing them.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I have used it on my adult dogs. They do fine on it. I will say that the kibble size is quite small, I don't know if that makes a difference. And it smells a LOT better than a lot of dog foods that I have bought. Even my cats like it!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. i've
fed Fromm. my dog had no problem with it.
i'm always switching his kibble and can food.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i've read on some other postings that large breed puppy food makes the pup grow faster and it's bad for them...do you think that's true? should i just feed him a different type of fromm instead of the large breed?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Fromm is a well made food but don't spend the extra money on the 4 Star Nutritionals. if you look carefully all the foods have very similar specs.

Classics or Gold are just fine.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

wooops nevermind large breed puppy food DOES NOT make them grow quicker LOL i misread :-D


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I've raised my pup on Fromms from day one and he is perfectly healthy. He is almost one year old and is still on LBP and loves it. We also live like 20 minutes from where its made in Wisconsin so I don't believe we could find a "fresher" kibble.


----------

